#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Новое Буддийское Онлайн Радио - Rangjung Yeshe Russia-Ukraine Radio

## Сергей Романенко

Дорогие друзья! 

С целью помочь собрать пожертвования на строительство Буддийского Храма "Тубтен Линг" в Подмосковье, а также на строительство буддийских Ступ на территории России и Украины мы открываем Интернет радио трансляцию - Rangjung Yeshe Russia-Ukraine Radio

Мы транслируем буддисткий контент, а именно аудио-файлы выполнения буддистских практик Ламами, буддийские аудио-книги, лекции Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче, Ламы Тензина, Ламы Сонам Дордже, мантры, уроки тибетского языка по учебнику и т.п. 

Между трансляциями звучит реклама, посвященная строительству Буддийского Храма "Тубтен Линг" в Подмосковье и Ступы Просветления на Украине


Послушать прямо сейчас:   http://www.shoutcast.com/shoutcast_p...etan+Buddhism+...  

 Посетить сайт, посмотреть расписание:  http://radio.gomde.org.ua/

----------

Aion (30.03.2011), Alekk (14.04.2011), AndyZ (30.03.2011), Artur (30.03.2011), Asanga (30.03.2011), Azzey (30.03.2011), Dorje Dugarov (02.04.2011), DraviG (11.05.2011), Eternal Jew (30.03.2011), Forsh (31.03.2011), Joy (01.04.2011), Mergen (31.03.2011), Nirdosh Yogino (30.03.2011), Olle (29.03.2011), Osh (07.04.2011), PampKin Head (29.03.2011), Pema Sonam (30.03.2011), Rushny (30.03.2011), Sadhak (30.03.2011), Svarog (30.03.2011), Toki (26.05.2011), Torkwemada (29.03.2011), YanaYa (30.03.2011), А н д р е й (29.03.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (29.03.2011), Алексей Самохин (01.04.2011), Буль (30.03.2011), Гошка (21.04.2014), Дордже (29.03.2011), Евгения Горенко (29.03.2011), Же Ка (30.03.2011), Иван Денисов (01.04.2011), Иилья (12.04.2011), лесник (02.05.2011), Николай Бе (12.04.2011), Нимериан (03.04.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.03.2011), Татьяна (16.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2011), Чиффа (29.03.2011), Юндрун Топден (01.04.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Это так прекрасно! Спасибо огромное!!

----------


## Eternal Jew

Какие молодцы! Невероятно признателен!

Могу, кстати, подсказать единственный "буддийский"  :Smilie:  путь слушать все это в прямом эфире:




> # apt-get install mplayer
> $ nano ~/.bash_aliases
> alias radio='mplayer http://radio.gomde.org.ua:8000/listen.pls'
> ^o
> ^x


рестарт bash (все вышеописанное проделываем ОДИН  :Smilie:  раз!)

Слушаем и наслаждаемся через bash:



> $ radio


А выглядит это примерно так (кстати - не больше 0,6 Мб занятой RAM в $top):

----------

Dorje Dugarov (02.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Огромное спасибо!!! Весь день слушаю))

----------


## Сергей Романенко

чтобы прослушивание было легкое и непринужденное, напишите пожалуйста что лучше убрать из расписания или изменить, а то трудно угадать желания народа без отзывов :Smilie: 
может есть идеи по контенту, к-го нет в расписании?
чего больше нужно мелодий или лекций и т.п. 
нужны ли кому-то эти уроки тибетского языка?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.03.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Сереж, в любом случае все замечательно: хотя бы просто, что все это работает без сбоев и транслируется. Вы - организаторы, поэтому смотрите сами - включайте в плейлист то, что сами считаете нужным и особо не подстраивайтесь под "вкусы" отдельных пользователей.

Ну а раз уж спрашиваете, на мой скромный взгляд все-таки может стоит убрать (или сократить)  из трансляции записи садхан - ибо практика есть практика и в качестве просто "звукового фона" она непригодна... И поставить на освободившееся место побольше лекций. Тем более - вон сколько накопилось их, очень хороших: http://rangjungyeshe.ru/list.php?c=audio... Естественно, транслировать надо только открытые (ну... сами понимаете, почему именно).

Еще раз спасибо большое! Сейчас вот слушаю указанным выше способом  :Smilie:  запись открытой лекции 2007 г. Чоки Нима Ринпоче и словно вновь там нахожусь... Ринпоче смеется... и я тоже смеюсь, хотя три дня - настроение просто упадническое: мой уход на пенсию, здоровье... как-то все наложилось... А сейчас масса положительных эмоций! Как и не было ничего!

----------

Joy (01.04.2011), Буль (30.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (31.03.2011)

----------


## Сергей Романенко

:Smilie:  да, уже был отзыв, что расписание почти ретритное 
спасибо за пожелания, будем работать  :Wink:

----------


## Eternal Jew

... Только постарайтесь не нарушать чужие авторские права, хорошо?  :Smilie:  

А то неприятно, если на пустом месте возникнут проблемы. 
Правообладатели, как Вы знаете, могут быть разные, даже если они и "буддисты"  :Smilie: 

P.S. Кстати, чисто технический вопрос - потоковый сервер на чем поднимали? А то я что-то вчера этим вопросом (во время прослушивания Вашего радио) озаботился, просто интересно стало... так полночи читал, особенно конфиги icecast'a,  :Smilie:  как увлекательнейшую книжку.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.03.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

А мне садханы нравятся - я их и раньше часто слушал, есть много записей. Уроки тибетского интересны, но вряд ли удастся выучить что-либо существенное по ним - без просмотра написания, повтора произношения отдельных слов и пр.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.03.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> чтобы прослушивание было легкое и непринужденное, напишите пожалуйста что лучше убрать из расписания или изменить, а то трудно угадать желания народа без отзывов
> может есть идеи по контенту, к-го нет в расписании?
> чего больше нужно мелодий или лекций и т.п. 
> нужны ли кому-то эти уроки тибетского языка?


Нужно всё! И побольше  :Smilie: 

Пожелание —запишите несколько вариантов рекламного текста, чтоб было поразнообразнее.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (31.03.2011)

----------


## Майя Син

Присоединяюсь к благодарностям! Спасибо! :Smilie: 

 Насчет рекламного текста: если действительно будете записывать другие его варианты, проследите за произношением слов. срЕдства, срЕдствами, но никак не средствА(орфоэпческие нормы русского языка, закрепленные в словаре). Это мелочи, но пусть уж лучше все будет на хорошем уровне.

----------


## Дордже

Спасибо огромное!!! :Smilie:   :Smilie:  Насчет улучшений, лучше включать побольше тибетской-китайско-японской музыки, это ведь радио. А для лекций выделить полосу эфира скажем в вечернее время, чтобы все могли послушать и не прерывать их на рекламу и лучше, если в один день будет крутиться только одна лекция, чтобы голова не взорвалась и организовать повтор вчерашней лекции :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.03.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Насчёт уроков с тибетскими фразами — прекрасная идея, так можно понемногу развивать понимание на слух.
Второй день ненарадуюсь, как хорошо вы это всё придумали!

----------


## Eternal Jew

> если действительно будете записывать другие его варианты, проследите за произношением слов


Кхм... Если честно, я об этом тоже хотел сказать, но постеснялся... На самом деле, проснулся я ночью, под радио, от звуков практически родного киевского выговора и прононса...  :Smilie:  и понял - КАК я в Киев опять хочу.  :Smilie:  




> лучше включать побольше тибетской-китайско-японской музыки


Возможно повторюсь, но это стоит делать только по согласованию с правообладателями - иначе зачем создавать себе проблемы на ровном месте.




> лучше, если в один день будет крутиться только одна лекция, чтобы голова не взорвалась и организовать повтор вчерашней лекции


Это хорошее предложение. А можно и так, допустим:

Утром
- повтор вчерашней (вечерней) лекции одного Учителя
- затем его последующая лекция. 

Днем
- повтор вчерашней (вечерней) лекции другого Учителя
- затем его последующая лекция. 

Вечером
- повтор текущей (за данный день) лекции первого Учителя;
- повтор текущей (за данный день) лекции другого Учителя.

----------


## Сергей Романенко

Ответы:
1) Расписание, программа:
смотреть тут http://radio.gomde.org.ua
2) Тибетский язык
расписание уроков тоже тут:  http://radio.gomde.org.ua
ссылка на учебник, по которому озвучены уроки там тоже есть, но вот  прямой линк http://gomde.org.ua/books/TibetanRussianStudyBook.pdf
тибетский озвучивал Лама Тензин
3) Насчет русского произношения  :Smilie:  сорри за мой плохой русский, среда обитания вне России и мой скудный ум наложили отпечаток на него
что-нибудь придумаем, думаю ваджрные друзья с России помогут перезаписать рекламу
4) сервер для трансляции shoutcast dnas, но реально поток передает на сервер программа sc_trans2
конечно не идеальный софт, но бесплатный, нужно купить только лизенцию на проигрывание mp3, это совсем недорого - около 5$
5) с авторскими правами тяжело, поэтому в основном контент Лам и практикующих нашей линии, но все-таки иногда бывают исключения  :Smilie: 
6) со следующей недели будет только одна лекция в день - вечером, а утром ее повтор, будет больше музыки
7) Садханы в исполнении Ламы Тензина очень мелодичные, поэтому планируем их оставить, правда уже уменьшили их количество

желаю приятного прослушивания  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (01.04.2011), Гошка (21.04.2014), Дордже (31.03.2011)

----------


## Сергей Романенко

написали, почти одновременно  :Smilie: 
многим нравится музыка, другие тяготеют к лекциям, пока что ищем золотую середину
но конечно есть альтернатива, вместо одного канала, можно поднять несколько, разбитых по тематике, например:
1) лекции и аудио-книги
2) музыка и мелодичные практики
и т.п. 
но тут встает вопрос с кол-вом контента и авторскими правами, он все-таки ограничен
музыка быстро надоест, лекции все будут знать наизусть

----------

Дордже (31.03.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> сорри за мой плохой русский


Глупости какие! Зачем Вы извиняетесь - у каждого своя манера говорить (пусть это хоть украинский, хоть английский; мы же, к примеру, не делаем замечание Чоки Нима Ринпоче: "Ринпоче, извините, что-то ваш "пиджин инглиш" подкачал!"?"), тем более что Вы же сами говорите:




> среда обитания вне России


... и это замечательно!  :Smilie: 




> сервер для трансляции shoutcast dnas, но реально поток передает на сервер программа sc_trans2
> конечно не идеальный софт, но бесплатный, нужно купить только лизенцию на проигрывание mp3


Вопрос у меня конечно же был из разряда наводящих (если честно, я почти уверен, что у вас Windows на сервере стоит)... Он - именно "бесплатный", но выпускаемый под проприетарной лицензией, то есть не свободный.

Я бы конечно посоветовал открытое (open source) решение под названием *Icecast*, но боюсь, что Вы его на Linux-сервер вряд ли самостоятельно поднимите... А вообще - посмотрите сами, может кто-то из специалистов в Сангхе есть; поэтому даю Вам наводящую ссылочку: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/ru/wiki/Icecast (внизу страницы - ссылки на man'ы по настройке)... Кстати, проблемы с проприетарным MP3 там не будет (используется lame, насколько я понимаю).




> но конечно есть альтернатива, вместо одного канала, можно поднять несколько, разбитых по тематике, например:
> 1) лекции и аудио-книги
> 2) музыка и мелодичные практики
> и т.п.


Может пока не стОит? А лучше определиться уже с тем, что есть...  :Smilie:  Допустим, просто сделать баланс 40% / 60% - лекции и музыка. Ну или 30 / 70... Как Вам самим удобно будет, одним словом...

А вообще (резюмирую), мне так кажется, что за последнее время Ваш проект - наиболее интересный из всех, что я встречал за последнее время. Успехов!

----------

Дордже (31.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (31.03.2011)

----------


## Сергей Романенко

все установлено и работает на сервере linux fedora  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Романенко

кстати, если у кого есть интересный контент, к-й можно выложить на радио для вещания в эфир без нарушения авторских прав, пожалуйста не стесняйтесь пишите нам   http://gomde.org.ua/action.php?action=contact
будем очень благодарны  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (01.04.2011), Дордже (31.03.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> linux fedora


а-а-а-а! Прошу меня искренне простить!

Кстати, Сереж, не стоит бояться повторов и того, как Вы выражаетесь, "лекции все будут знать наизусть"... Это же замечательно - возможно что-то и в голове осядет!  :Smilie:  

Понимаете в чем дело (сужу исключительно по себе)  :Smilie:  - все мы за редкими-редкими исключениями и несмотря на годы занятий находимся на очень и очень низких стадиях развития собственной буддийской практики (к примеру, допустим я сам абсолютно не уверен, что 9-10 лет моей личной практики как-то особо сильно смогли повлиять на мои собственные омрачения: гнев, гордость и т.п.)... 

Поэтому лучше уж я (да и все другие ученики) наизусть хоть пару слов из лекций выучим, чем за тот же период у нас в уме прочно застрянет какая-нибудь раскрученная песенка... Так ведь? Многие из нас, к примеру, могут наизусть напеть все альбомы The Beatles, Rolling Stones  и т.п., а вот чтобы хоть одну лекцию хотя бы(!) своими словами пересказать - это вряд ли...  :Smilie: 

Понимаете, о чем я сейчас: застрявшая в голове попсовая песенка еще сильнее "заворачивает" и обращает вас в сансару, а вот буддийские лекции и садханы - освобождают от нее...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Кстати, Сереж, не стоит бояться повторов и того, как Вы выражаетесь, "лекции все будут знать наизусть"... Это же замечательно - возможно что-то и в голове осядет!


Да! Это наоборот, очень, очень хорошо.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Да! Именно!  :Smilie: 

Не далее как вчера в десятый раз только что(!) закрыл книжку, дочитав ее до конца, а вот сейчас то же самое слушаю по радио. Даже вспоминаю знакомые места...  :Smilie:  На самом деле, я-то помню всё, но просто люди бывают разные: кто-то визуалы, привыкли воспринимать текст, некоторые - аудиалы... Но лучше всего - когда получаешь все в совокупности, используя, так сказать, буддийский подход: тело, речь и ум.

*P.S. Только что(!), прямо в подтверждение моих слов, прозвучала фраза: "Если бы вы хоть половину запомнили из только что сказанного, вы бы совсем по-другому практиковали"*  :Smilie:

----------

Дордже (31.03.2011), Же Ка (01.04.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (31.03.2011)

----------


## Сергей Романенко

:Smilie:  лекции Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче на английском интересуют? или только лекции с русским переводом?

----------

Eternal Jew (31.03.2011), Же Ка (01.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (31.03.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> лекции Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче на английском интересуют? или только лекции с русским переводом?


О восприятии всех и за всех сразу сказать не могу, но мне кажется, что и Чоки Нима Ринпоче и Намкай Норбу Ринпоче и многие другие буддийские Учителя владеют именно тем вариантом усредненного азиатского "пиджин-инглиш", о котором я писал выше. 

А это значит, что "качество"  :Smilie:  их произношения очень близко к уровню того "русского английского", коему нас учили на пространствах ex-USSR. А это, в свою очередь, свидетельствует о том, что понимать их очень и очень легко, даже со школьными знаниями (и даже не дожидаясь слов переводчика). Достаточно только при этом усвоить всего пару десятков базовых буддийских терминов на английском.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> лекции Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче на английском интересуют? или только лекции с русским переводом?


Конечно, и на английском интересуют!

----------


## Алексей Самохин

На счёт больше музыки это очень правильно. От большого количества лекций голова может опухнуть )

За уроки тибетского большущая благодарность ! 
(А есть возможность отдельно послушать эти уроки? а то я пропустил уже наверное много и слушать не сначала будет не понятно.)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

О! А где это Вы "Единственного Сына Всех Будд" в джазовой обработке нарыли?

Респект

----------


## Сергей Романенко

> На счёт больше музыки это очень правильно. От большого количества лекций голова может опухнуть )
> 
> За уроки тибетского большущая благодарность ! 
> (А есть возможность отдельно послушать эти уроки? а то я пропустил уже наверное много и слушать не сначала будет не понятно.)



выложил сюда  http://gomde.org.ua/kunzang/Tibetan%...%20dictionary/

----------

Алексей Самохин (01.04.2011), Же Ка (01.04.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.04.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

Сергей, во-первых - огромное спасибу!  :Kiss:  во-вторых - можно баннер этого радио (с кодом плейера желательно  :Big Grin: ) получить у вас и вставить на сайте rangjungyeshe.ru?

----------

Алексей Самохин (01.04.2011)

----------


## Сергей Романенко

> Сергей, во-первых - огромное спасибу!  во-вторых - можно баннер этого радио (с кодом плейера желательно ) получить у вас и вставить на сайте rangjungyeshe.ru?


Банера сайта нет, лучший баннер - это плеер  :Smilie: 

Я уже отправлял код стандартного плеера Яне для этого сайта, но если кто еще желает код на свой сайт, то вот пожалуйста плеер и его код ниже:


Ранджунг Еше Радио в поддержку строительстваБуддийского Храма "Тубтен Линг" в Подмосковье



Ранджунг Еше Радио в поддержку строительстваБуддийского Храма "Тубтен Линг" в Подмосковье



Если хотите нестандартный плеер для радио на свой сайт, то пожалуйста по этой ссылке  http://www.wavestreaming.com/servers...jordan@mail.ru
вы можете сгенерировать код для своего сайта, больше подходящий по дизайну

Your Website URL: http://www.yoursite.com   <-- здесь должен быть название вашего сайта иначе код не будет работать

Server Hostname/IP Address: radio.gomde.org.ua

Server Port: 8000

Choose Player Skin: выбираете название плеера из тех что ниже, к-й вам понравился

Player Auto Start?:  лучше поставить NO, так как радио сразу начнет звучать, как кто-то зайдет на Вашу страницу, это надоест посетителям сайта очень быстро

Generate player: кликните и получите код радио плеера на свой сайт

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.04.2011), Буль (02.04.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.04.2011)

----------


## Joy

Огромное спасибо! Невероятно здорово получилось)) Спасибо!!!

----------


## Сергей Романенко

Последние новости:
На следующей неделе мы планируем еще один онлайн радио канал в эфир, также в поддержку строительства буддийского Храма Тубтен Линг в Подмосковье и строительства Ступ в России и Украине. 
На новом канале будет практически только музыка и один раз в день после 10 вечера для Европы лекция Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче на английском языке. В перерывах будет звучать реклама о стрительстве Храма Тубтен Линг на английском языке.
Набор буддийской музыки на обоих каналах будет значительно расширен и также будет расширятся в будущем.
Адрес второго радио канала и нового сайта для него будет озвучен здесь на форуме позднее.
Оба канала будут некоторое время все еще работать в тестовом режиме, т.к. еще не все отлажено. Спасибо за Вашу поддержку и терпение  :Smilie: 

В продажу в Киеве поступили две замечательные книги:
1) Лонгченпа "Драгоценная сокровищница естественного состояния"
2) Лама Сонам Дордже "Тайная космология Дзогчен" - на основе учений Лонгченпы и тантр Дзогчена
Все вырученные средства пойдут на строительство будийского храма и места медитации Тубтен Линг, который строится центром Ранджунг Еше ("Самосущая мудрость") в Подмосковье. 

подробности здесь: http://gomde.org.ua

----------

Eternal Jew (03.04.2011), Буль (02.04.2011), Дордже (02.04.2011), Же Ка (02.04.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.04.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

на коммуникаторы с Андроидом и iPhon вещать будете?

----------


## Сергей Романенко

на Iphone мой друг в Киеве проверял - работает, разве что скорость потока можно попробовать меньше сделать, для тех кто не через wifi, а в 3G. А вообще, большинство программ клиентов, включая новомодные телефоны должны уже поддерживаться.  
SHOUTcast clients are available for Microsoft Windows, FreeBSD, Linux, Mac OS X, and Solaris. Client-only versions exist on Palm WebOS (Radio Hibiki), Windows Mobile, Android OS, BlackBerry OS, Palm OS, Series 60, the iPhone and iPad, UIQ the PlayStation Portable,[1] Nintendo DS (DSOrganize) and on the Wii. The output format is supported by multiple clients, including Nullsoft's own Winamp, Exaile, Totem, Amarok, XMMS, Zinf, Songbird, foobar2000 and Apple iTunes.

----------


## Сергей Романенко

> ... Только постарайтесь не нарушать чужие авторские права, хорошо?  
> 
> А то неприятно, если на пустом месте возникнут проблемы. 
> Правообладатели, как Вы знаете, могут быть разные, даже если они и "буддисты" 
> 
> P.S. Кстати, чисто технический вопрос - потоковый сервер на чем поднимали? А то я что-то вчера этим вопросом (во время прослушивания Вашего радио) озаботился, просто интересно стало... так полночи читал, особенно конфиги icecast'a,  как увлекательнейшую книжку.




Хорошо, будем стараться. Кстати, у нас хорошая новость по этой теме, у нас есть разрешение Бориса Гребенщикова на трансляцию его альбома Refuge на радио Рангджунг Еше. Так что любители его творчества смогут слушать мантры в его исполнении на нашем радио и не волноваться по поводу авторских прав  :Smilie:

----------

YanaYa (03.04.2011), Дордже (02.04.2011), Мага (04.04.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2011)

----------


## YanaYa

Светские песни БГ на этом радио, наверно действительно будут не по теме, так Сергей же написал только про диск "Прибежище", там таких нет: 

1. Молитва Прибежища 
2. Мантра Ченрези 
3. Семистрочная Молитва 
4. Ваджра Гуру Мантра 
5. Мантра Ваджракилайи 
6. Мантра Белой Тары 
7. Посвящение 

так что вечерний намаз с буддийского радио нам не грозит :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.04.2011)

----------


## Сергей Романенко

да, будет звучать только альбом Refuge  :Wink:  Вообще на радио только буддийский контент, действительно смешно было, если бы звучал еще намаз утром  :Smilie: )))

----------


## Сергей Романенко

> О! А где это Вы "Единственного Сына Всех Будд" в джазовой обработке нарыли?
> 
> Респект


 Видимо Вы услышали композицию в исполнении Erik Pema Kunsang and Tara Trinley Wangmo,   альбом  - Songs from Sacred Islands  :Smilie:  
http://songs-from-sacred-islands.blogspot.com/
Эрик один из старейших западных учеников Чокьи Ньимы и Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче. Он перевел на западные языки огромное кол-во буддийских книг и текстов, сейчас живет в Дании.

----------

YanaYa (04.04.2011), Дордже (04.04.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.04.2011)

----------


## Сергей Романенко

Начинаем транслировать по вечерам занятия с Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче с ретрита в 2007 году в Непале на тему "Преобразование Ума" с комментариями на текст Дже Гамбопа "Драгоценное украшение освобождения" (текст легко найти в Интернет).
Утром повтор лекции, к-я была вечером. Всего 19 занятий. 
http://radio.gomde.org.ua

----------

YanaYa (07.04.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.04.2011)

----------


## Kassius

> Начинаем транслировать по вечерам занятия с Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче с ретрита в 2007 году в Непале на тему "Преобразование Ума" с комментариями на текст Дже Гамбопа "Драгоценное украшение освобождения" (текст легко найти в Интернет).
> Утром повтор лекции, к-я была вечером. Всего 19 занятий. 
> http://radio.gomde.org.ua


 А где можно(если можно) все эти 19 занятий скачать, а то прослушать на радио все не смогу, к сожалению...

----------


## Сергей Романенко

> А где можно(если можно) все эти 19 занятий скачать, а то прослушать на радио все не смогу, к сожалению...


Открытые для скачивания материалы можно найти по адресу http://rangjungyeshe.ru/page.php?id=397 Правда именно эти занятия пока что нигде скачать нельзя, но учитывая, что у нас не так много записей семинаров Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче, мы еще не раз повторим его открытые лекции на нашем онлайн радио.

----------


## Kassius

> Открытые для скачивания материалы можно найти по адресу http://rangjungyeshe.ru/page.php?id=397 Правда именно эти занятия пока что нигде скачать нельзя, но учитывая, что у нас не так много записей семинаров Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче, мы еще не раз повторим его открытые лекции на нашем онлайн радио.


 Да, я уже все доступные лекции скачал, слушаю не спеша...а вот интересно, а записывать во время трансляции как-то можно?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Некоторые программы позволяют перенаправлять поток в файл, например VLC. Но слушать и записывать вместе — только если открывать в двух разных плеерах.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Записать - элементарно. Делается одной простейшей командой:




> $ mplayer http://radio.gomde.org.ua:8000/listen.pls -dumpstream -dumpfile ~/stream.ogg


*man* - здесь

P.S. Зашел в текущую в тему и обнаружил: надо же какие у нас здесь принципиальные модераторы - любители БГ собрались: взяли и тихонечко-тихонечко, анонимно и без указания причин, потерли "некошерные" (в их представлении) высказывания про их кумира. Обиделись стало быть за него...  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.04.2011)

----------


## YanaYa

[




> P.S. Зашел в текущую в тему и обнаружил: надо же какие у нас здесь принципиальные модераторы - любители БГ собрались: взяли и тихонечко-тихонечко, анонимно и без указания причин, потерли "некошерные" (в их представлении) высказывания про их кумира. Обиделись стало быть за него...


а может наоборот - не любители, мои двекопейки тоже потёрли, хотя я была за))

----------


## Сергей Романенко

> Да, я уже все доступные лекции скачал, слушаю не спеша...а вот интересно, а записывать во время трансляции как-то можно?


конечно можно, инструкций много в интернет, вот пример Записываем интернет-радио на комп. Часть 1
если с записанного аудио файла вы хотите удалить лишнее или вырезать часть в отдельный аудио файл, то тоже есть много программ, например Direct WAV MP3 Splitter

----------

Kassius (11.04.2011)

----------


## Сергей Романенко

Завтра, 13 апреля мы планируем доустановить память в сервер, на котором работает радио. Это необходимо, чтобы запустить еще параллельные радио-каналы. Поэтому после обеда возможны перерывы в трансляции длительностью от 15 до 30 минут.
Прошу прощения за задержку вечерней лекции сегодня. Была ошибка в расписании трансляций на сегодня, вовремя не заметили. 
Как я уже писал, все лекции будут еще не раз повторяться в будущем.

----------


## Сергей Романенко

сегодня запустили в эфир отдельный радиоканал для иностранных слушателей  :Smilie: 

With the aim of helping to gather donations for construction of the Buddhist Temple "Thubten Ling" in Moscow region and also Buddhist Stupas on the territory of Russia and Ukraine we are opening Internet radio transmission - Rangjung Yeshe Thubten Ling Radio.

We are transmitting Buddhist content consisting of audio files of Buddhist practices recorded by Lamas, lectures of Chokyi Nyima Rinpoche, Lama Tenzin, Ani Dekyi Chodron, Buddhist mantras and other.

More info  http://en.gomde.org.ua/

----------

Eternal Jew (14.04.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2011)

----------


## Сергей Романенко

Cо 2 мая только на онлайн-радио http://radio.gomde.org.ua Вы впервые будете иметь возможность услышать аудиокнигу Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче* "Всегда присутствующая свежая пробуждённость, Руководство по медитации неконцептуальной мудрости"*.

«Всегда присутствующая свежая пробужденность» — это больше, чем собрание общих наставлений о том, как практиковать; это — сущностные наставления опытного живого мастера, касающиеся того, что совершенно необходимо знать современным йогинам, стремящимся достичь освобождения и полного просветления. Нам необходимо знать, как отличать самосущую пробуждённость от двойственного ума. Считать, что мы поддерживаем естественное состояние ума в то время, как мы фактически вовлечены в обычное мышление, не принесет нам пользы. Нам необходимо узнать истинное, подлинное — вот что важно. Нам необходимо узнать то, что совершенно пусто, никоим образом не ограничено, совершенно обнаженное, ясное и познающее, и при этом ни на чём не фиксирующееся. — Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче В этом собрании учений и бесед Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче, глубоко почитаемый настоятель, мастер тибетской медитации, автор книг «Единство махамудры и дзогчен», «Путеводитель по жизни и смерти» и «Неоспоримая истина», излагает жизненно важные принципы, знание которых необходимо для достижения сердца буддийской практики, делая это в присущем ему стиле — с юмором, прямотой и блеском. 

Первую главу Вы можете прослушать по ссылке http://gomde.org.ua/Mp3s/Glava1.Vvodnye_ucheniya.mp3
Озвучивает робот.

Интернет радио Rangjung Yeshe Russia-Ukraine Radio создано с целью помочь собрать пожертвования на строительство Буддийского Храма "Тубтен Линг" и ретритного центра в Подмосковье, а также на строительство буддистких Ступ на территории России и Украины   http://rangjungyeshe.ru/page.php?id=355

----------

Eternal Jew (02.05.2011), Pema Sonam (02.05.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.05.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Это чей там такой красивый и представительный голос появился в информационных заставках?  :Smilie:  Женю из Москвы записали?

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

За радио спасибо, молодцы.

Ну а насчёт того что это интернет-радио создано "с целью помочь собрать пожертвования ...", то я всё же предложил бы заменить это на что то типа: "Новое буддийское онлайн-радио, мы ведём трансляцию ... " и только где то в конце так добавить ссылку о строительстве буддийского храма и о том что можно поспособствовать этому значимому для всех проекту.

А то это выглядит так: нам надо собрать денег, СРОЧНО! Поэтому мы будем вести трансляцию.

Данный проект может являться только долгосрочным и будет работать только на перспективу, ну и сразу денег он ни как не принесёт, ИМХО  :Wink:

----------

Дондог (16.05.2011)

----------


## Сергей Романенко

Спасибо за советы  :Smilie:  Но как по мне, то это здорово что сразу понятно, что нужна помощь, потому что это чистая правда  :Smilie: . Строительство Гомпы, ретритного центра и Ступ явно растянется на многие годы, учитывая небольшое количество участников из прослойки населения, к-я не отличается материальным богатством. Как заметил Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче этот проект не совсем для нас, наибольшую пользу он принесет будущим поколениям. Поэтому он просил сделать строение очень надежным, чтобы приносило пользу очень и очень долго. На отрытие Гомпы он собирался пригласить Далай Ламу, снабдить монастырь хорошей библиотекой и всем необходимым для его функционирования.
Я не настолько наивен, чтобы верить в то, что благодаря старту онлайн радио быстро появится хотя бы пару сотен тысяч, не говоря уже про пару миллионов долларов. Основная цель радио, чтобы буддисты постоянно знали, что есть такой проект строительства, что горстка буддистов работает над этим, у них есть благая цель и им нужна помощь, причем любая. Это радио - пример того, как можно помочь строительству не только деньгами.
Еще радио - это как напоминание о той мудрости и сострадании, к-ю несет Буддизм. Со временем все забывается, повтор лекций и аудио книг освежает нашу память, напоминает о действительно важном в этой жизни - о изучении, размышлении, медитации и о помощи другим. Если при нынешнем ритме жизни нет времени, чтобы помочь другим, то проект строительства на мой взгляд наилучший способ реализовать свое желание помогать.

----------

Joy (16.05.2011), Sadhak (17.05.2011), Дордже (16.05.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.05.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Уважаемые организаторы вещания, прошу проверить следующую вещь.

Ранее (то есть примерно год назад) консольный MPlayer, установленный в F18 (32-разрядная), замечательно подхватывал ссылку на плейлист, указанный  на вашем сайте:




> http://radio.gomde.org.ua:8000/listen.pls


но затем (момент отследить уже не могу), поток перестал приниматься:




> ~$ mplayer http://radio.gomde.org.ua:8000/listen.pls
> MPlayer SVN-r37077-4.8.2 (C) 2000-2014 MPlayer Team
> 
> Playing http://radio.gomde.org.ua:8000/listen.pls.
> Resolving radio.gomde.org.ua for AF_INET6...
> 
> Couldn't resolve name for AF_INET6: radio.gomde.org.ua
> Resolving radio.gomde.org.ua for AF_INET...
> Connecting to server radio.gomde.org.ua[213.186.117.26]: 8000...
> ...


Судя по логу - плейер перестал парсить плейлист по каким-то сображениям безопасности, причем вряд ли это связано с какими-то общесистемными запретами; например, система безопасности того же SELinux (enforcing mode), выругавшись на что-то, попутно предупредила бы и указала вариант создания разрешаюшего правила. Изменений в конфиге плейера не производилось (разве что он сам обновлялся).

С тех пор имел уже две новых (чистых) установки ОС (F 19 / F 20)  на двух машинах. Проблема осталась.

В то же время, если указать ссылку без файла плейлиста - все принимается нормально:




> ~$ mplayer http://radio.gomde.org.ua:8000
> 
> MPlayer SVN-r37077-4.8.2 (C) 2000-2014 MPlayer Team
> 
> Playing http://radio.gomde.org.ua:8000.
> Resolving radio.gomde.org.ua for AF_INET6...
> 
> Couldn't resolve name for AF_INET6: radio.gomde.org.ua
> Resolving radio.gomde.org.ua for AF_INET...
> ...


Можете ли как-то подтвердить-опровергнуть ошибку?

Система:




> $ uname -r
> 3.13.9-200.fc20.i686
> 
> $ gnome-shell --version
> GNOME Shell 3.10.4

----------


## Буль

Дык ясное дело почему так. 




> Trying 213.186.117.26...
> Connected to radio.gomde.org.ua.
> Escape character is '^]'.
> GET /listen.pls HTTP/1.0
> 
> HTTP/1.0 200 OK
> content-type:audio/x-scpls
> Connection: close
> 
> ...


Несоответствие заявленному формату audio/x-scpls
В значении переменной File1 пропущено имя сервера. От этого и ошибка.

А с вашим плейером всё в порядке.

----------

Eternal Jew (21.04.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Как заметил Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче этот проект не совсем для нас, наибольшую пользу он принесет будущим поколениям. Поэтому он просил сделать строение очень надежным, чтобы приносило пользу очень и очень долго. На отрытие Гомпы он собирался пригласить Далай Ламу, снабдить монастырь хорошей библиотекой и всем необходимым для его функционирования.


Хорошо бы всё получилось. Но пригласить Далай-ламу на открытие? Которому много лет в РФ визу не дают? И неужели проект с радио поможет собрать деньги? Мне кажется, тут необходимы меценаты.

----------

